# CommentEdit -> neue Version in Arbeit



## sps-concept (5 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

von CommentEdit ist eine neue Version in Arbeit. Ein Grossteil ist schon erledigt. Jetzt besteht die Möglichkeit mehrere Bausteine auszuwählen, die Bausteine zu sortieren, nach Typen zu filtern usw. Jetzt ist es noch möglich verschiedene Vorschläge einzuarbeiten - also her damit.


MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Juli 2006)

Hallo André,

Mehrsprachigkeit unterstützen wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## sps-concept (7 Juli 2006)

*CommentEdit*

Hallo unregistrierter registrierter,

ja hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Aber solange keine erhöhte Nachfrage besteht... ist ja auch Freeware. Und irgendwelche Ideen zum Funktionsumfang?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (12 Juli 2006)

*Vorgeschmack*

Hallo,

ein Vorgeschmack...


MfG
André Räppel


----------



## smart_chris (24 Juli 2006)

*CommEdit - Besserungsvorschläge*

Das Tool ist klasse vor allem aber auch weil es so simpel ist. Ich benutzt Commedit schon etwas länger und, musste fest stellen das es sich gerade für das umstellen von S5 auf S7 eignet.

Generell wäre es auch schön wenn man über CommEdit noch Zeilen einfügen könnte sowohl im Kommentar als auch im Programmteil damit man die Übersichtlichkeit im Nachhinein verbessern kann oder Formeln die im Kommentar stehen erweiteren oder ausdokumentieren kann. Vom Handling würde ich noch gut finden wenn man den Kommentar geändert hat und mit Enter bestätigt das man direkt im unteren Fenster wieder bei der Zeile ist die man kommentiert hat so kann man sich einmal TAB sparen. Das ist zwar nur eine reine Handlingsache aber ich bin der Meinung das man dadurch Zeit sparen kann.


Alles in allem aber ist es Freeware und dafür sehr gut erst recht wenn es mal nur nebenbei entstanden ist. Ich kann es auf jeden Fall auch so schon gebrauchen.

Bin gespannt auf die neue Version denn dann kann man auch alle Bausteine in eine Quelle schmeissen ohne den Überblick zu verlieren.


MFG 

Chris


----------



## TobiasM (25 Juli 2006)

smart_chris schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gespannt auf die neue Version denn dann kann man auch alle Bausteine in eine Quelle schmeissen ohne den Überblick zu verlieren.



Bist Du Hellseher oder bist Du ein weiteres Ich von sps-concept?


----------



## smart_chris (25 Juli 2006)

*CommEdit*

Wer lesen kann ist ganz klar im Vorteil!

Siehe Beitrag 1 und die beigefügten Bilder + Grundkenntnise von CommEdit und schon sieht man wo es hin gehen soll und was es einem bringt.


PS: Schaue ruhig nochmal in mein Profil rein dann dürfte klar sein das ich kein Profil vom Herrn Räppel bin. Ich arbeite auch ganz woanders! Wenn du Langweile hast schau mal bei www.eudig.de vorbei dort kann man mich finden.

MFG

Chris


----------



## TobiasM (25 Juli 2006)

smart_chris schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Beitrag 1 und die beigefügten Bilder + Grundkenntnise von CommEdit und schon sieht man wo es hin gehen soll und was es einem bringt.



Ist ja gut. Ich glaube die Aussagen einer Softwarebude immer erst dann, wenn es auf MEINEM Bildschirm so erscheint.

Nein, mir ist nicht langweilig.

Tobi

PS:

www.eudig.de sagt zu meinem Opera 8.54:

Sorry
Der Browser den sie verwenden ist nicht HTML 4.01 und CSS 2.0 kompatibel. Da die Eudig AG Seiten für diese Standards ausgelegt sind, können sie diesen Browser dafür nicht benutzen. Unter www.mozilla.org können sie einen kostenlosen, modernen, schnellen Browser downloaden.Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; de) Opera 8.54/opera


----------



## sps-concept (25 Juli 2006)

*CommentEdit*

Hallo,

danke fürs Feedback.




> Generell wäre es auch schön wenn man über CommEdit noch Zeilen einfügen könnte sowohl im Kommentar als auch im Programmteil damit man die Übersichtlichkeit im Nachhinein verbessern kann oder Formeln die im Kommentar stehen erweiteren oder ausdokumentieren kann.


 
-> vorerst nicht geplant



> Vom Handling würde ich noch gut finden wenn man den Kommentar geändert hat und mit Enter bestätigt das man direkt im unteren Fenster wieder bei der Zeile ist die man kommentiert hat so kann man sich einmal TAB sparen. Das ist zwar nur eine reine Handlingsache aber ich bin der Meinung das man dadurch Zeit sparen kann.


 
-> schon umgesetzt



> Bin gespannt auf die neue Version denn dann kann man auch alle Bausteine in eine Quelle schmeissen ohne den Überblick zu verlieren.


 
-> wie schon auf dem Bild zu sehen.

Ausserdem ist eine Geschwindigkeitsoptimierung von mind 60% erreicht worden

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## smart_chris (25 Juli 2006)

Eine Bitte hätte ich noch für das Tool. Wenn es möglich wäre würde ich mich darüber freuen wenn auch FUP Programmierer ( wie ich ) die Kommentarzeilen direkt mit angezeigt bekommen, auch wenn da noch kein Kommentar steht.


Wie siehts damit vielleicht noch aus???


MFG


Chris


----------



## sps-concept (26 Juli 2006)

*CommentEdit*

Hallo!



> Eine Bitte hätte ich noch für das Tool. Wenn es möglich wäre würde ich mich darüber freuen wenn auch FUP Programmierer ( wie ich ) die Kommentarzeilen direkt mit angezeigt bekommen, auch wenn da noch kein Kommentar steht.


 
Man kann nichts anzeigen was es in der Quelle nicht gibt. Das müsste dann über "Einfügen" gemacht werden. Diese Funktion gibt es aber noch nicht. Aber wie willst du wissen was du reinschreibst wenn du die Logik nicht siehst?

MfG
ANdré Räppel


----------



## smart_chris (26 Juli 2006)

In den AWL Quellen stehen ja die Netzwerk-Kommentare drin nur halt ohne einen Kommentar. Diese sieht man dann aber nicht bei CommentEdit was eigentlich schade ist.

Beispiel:

FUNCTION FC 3 : VOID
TITLE =
VERSION : 0.1

BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =logisch Null

      U     "M0.0";  // Test
      =     "M0.0";  // Test
NETWORK
TITLE =

      U     "M0.0";  // Test
      S     A      6.0;  // Test
NETWORK
TITLE =

END_FUNCTION

So sieht man auch die Logik indem man nur wenige Kommentare im Netzwerk hat. Wenn du das ganz aber als FUB anzeigst dann fehlt dir der Netzwerk-Kommentar den die Kommentare im Netzwerk sieht keiner mehr.

Den Kommentar vom Netzwerk 1 sehe ich bei CommentEdit jedoch die leeren Zeile von Netzwerk 2 und 3 nicht. Da würde ich es halt gut finden wenn man dort dann noch etwas eintragen könnte.

Ich weiss das Programm war eigentlich gedacht um schon dokumentierte Programme zu bearbeiten und das alles dient eher dazu das Programm im Nachhinein zu bearbeiten aber beim nachdokumentieren fällt einem auch manchmal was ein was man noch dazu schreiben möchte seies im Netzwerk oder im Kommentar.

Aber vielleicht denke ich schon zu weit und zu kompliziert. Wenn es aber in der neuen Version möglich ist nach einzelnen Baustein zu filtern dann denk eich wird das schon mal nützlich werden schliesslich kann man dann mit dem Tool das ganze Programm nachpflegen und da wäre es umständlich dann immer die Quelle zu speichern und den Baustein aufzumachen.

Wann wird es die neue Version geben???

MFG 

Chris


----------



## smart_chris (26 Juli 2006)

*CommEdit*

entschuldigung war Müll

deshalb gerade wieder gelöscht.


----------



## smart_chris (27 Juli 2006)

*Bilder CommentEdit*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der neuen Version da ich diese schon testen konnte. Mein Testopbjekt war ein S7-Programm von 80 KB Grösse welches ich dann  über eine AWL-Quelle eingelesen habe.(10-15 Sekunden länger hat es nicht gedauert )

Mich würde es freuen wenn noch ein paar Leute das Tool nutzen  würden denn leider trifft man immer noch auf viele undokumentierte Programme.



MFG

Chris


----------

